# Optimisation driver nvidia

## sebweb

Alors voila, je suis en train de regarder cette doc là :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia_tsg.xml

et je me posait la question suivante :

Est-ce que les options de modules proposer

```
alias char-major-195 NVdriver

           options NVdriver NVreg_ReqAGPRate=0x2
```

sont encore valable avec les derniers drivers 4349 ?

Sachant que le nom du module a changer.

Merci

----------

## DuF

oui il me semble, j'avais testé d'activer fast write et sba avec les drivers 4191 (dont le nom est nvidia et non NVdriver) et il me semble que ça l'avait pris en compte, mais ça fait un moment donc peut être je me trompe, en tout cas chez moi, fast write et/ou sba ça avait tendance à planter X  :Smile: 

----------

## crevette

Il faut d'abord verifier dans /proc/jesaisplusou si c'est activer dans le bios, sinon l'activer et ensuite ajouter les optimisation au fur a mesure pour voir la reaction

----------

## Doudou

Sebweb : Je rejoint DuF, meme option avec nvidia a la place de NVdriver.

DuF : ben deja ta GF2 GTS ne supporte pas SBA et je ne sais pas si ta carte mere supporte le FW.

----------

## Doudou

oups, la crevette a répondu entre temps!    :Laughing:   Je vais completer ses dire :

Ce que ta carte vidéo peut faire :

```

doudou@doudou doudou $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card 

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000017:0x1f000114

```

Ce que ta carte mere peut faire :

```

doudou@doudou doudou $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge 

Host Bridge:     PCI device 10de:01e0 (nVidia Corporation)

Fast Writes:     Supported      

SBA:             Supported      

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x       

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000114

```

Ce que tu as :

```

doudou@doudou doudou $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status      

Status:          Enabled        

Driver:          NVIDIA         

AGP Rate:        4x             

Fast Writes:     Enabled        

SBA:             Disabled       

```

----------

## crevette

merci doudou !!!

je ne me rappelai plus l'emplacement, et en plus je n'etais pas sur ma machine.

----------

## Doudou

j'm'en suis douté!    :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

oué t'as raison doudou, sba peut pas le faire, c'est AGP4x et fast writes que j'avais activé mais les deux, ou l'un ou l'autre ça foirait, freeze de l'écran, pas retester avec les derniers drivers !

----------

## Doudou

Pour tout t'avouer, ca m'étonnait de ta part DuF. Là je te retrouve!   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebweb

Merc pour vos réponses

Je testerais ca ce soir en rentrant du travail   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

A propos : les drivers 1.0-4363 sont sortis hier ... 

Sûrement disponibles dans portage sous peu  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

vi sans doute dispo rapidement, mais bon ils ne corrigent pas grand chose, surtout pour moi et ma vieille geforce2gts  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Alons, allons, pas d'égocentrisme  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Il y a en tout cas un bug assez gênant de corrigé au niveau du twinview :  avec les drivers précédents il n'était plus possible de changer de résolution avec ALT_CTRL+/- lorsque tu utilisais la sortie TV ...

Tiens, à propos du sujet initial du thread (AGP) : je viens de relire le README et il y a peut-être un truc intéressant dans l'Appendix F ...

----------

## DuF

d'ailleurs pour lire le README faut aller sur le site US, car le README sur le site FR il date de 2 ans au moins  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

```
bigben / # less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.4349/README.gz

NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Driver Set README & Installation Guide

Last Updated: $Date: 2003/03/27 $

Most Recent Driver: 1.0-4349
```

On est en 2005 ? C'est fou comme le temps passe !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

je parle du README disponible sur le site de nvidia.fr (pas celui que tu as qd tu télécharges les drivers, si jamais il est fourni ce que je ne sais pas  :Smile:  )

http://www.nvidia.fr/docs/IO/2580/ATT/LISEZMOI.txt

Et là je lis :  *Quote:*   

> Dernière mise à jour : 7 juillet 2000

 

Donc oui le README sur le site nvidia.fr n'est pas à jour...

Sur celui de nvidia.com ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-4363/README.txt

Je lis :  *Quote:*   

> Last Updated: $Date: 2003/04/10 $

 

Dans l'un tu trouves l'appendice F et dans l'autre non  :Smile: 

Donc voilà, j'arrive encore à lire normalement   :Laughing: 

----------

## ablyes

j'ai trouvé ce post très intéressant. je peux donc pas activer le sba chez moi d'apres ce qui ai dit la haut.

mais le fast write SI !

je me demandais à quoi correspon cette option exactement meme si fast write peut parraitre un peu explicite. 

et quels sont les gains véritables ? ( % ?)

une autre question : si le fait d'activer le fast write ne change rien pour l'hibernation (verds disk ou ram).

merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

D'après le monsieur qui s'occupe des drivers Windows Omega ATI, le FastWrite est merdique: moins stable et aucun gain de perfs. Il le désactive dans tous ses drivers.

Après, va savoir pour nvidia sous linux, mais j'y crois moyen...

----------

## kwenspc

Lol kernel-senseï, regarde la date de publication du topic   :Wink: 

je crois qu'à ce moment là les règles de post du forum n'étaient pas établis

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu changer ton titre comme indiqué ici 

 

Heu, tu as vu la date du post initial ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

@kwenspc et ghoti : pas assez rapides !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

